# DirecTV TiVo Remote Control Codes



## DeeCee98 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a DTV TiVo unit & i need to access remote control codes for it as my remote died & i have a spare (i especially need for the power on/off Yamaha stereo) - i remember there used to a website where you select the manufacturer of the TV and/or stereo and all the remote control codes were shown....anyone know this site ?

thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You do this through the TiVo menus.


----------



## DeeCee98 (Jan 6, 2004)

there are additional codes available, as i have seen the website a year or so ago


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I have never seen a website that lists the tivo remote codes, why? because the codes were never in print, no matter what model SA tivo or Dtivo the codes were never in any of the manuals, just the on-screen menu. 

And try writing them down its real pain in the neck. Because each time you exit a brands code page, bingo you're right back at the time of the lists of brands. And have to scroll back to down to next brand on the list and start again. 

Good luck in finding it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have read that for the Toshiba TiVos, they were in the manual. But I have not seen them on a web site.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Was that the SD-H400 toshiba? which doesn't use a tivo peanut, but does you use the same code list as OFA universal remotes because its made by UEI, whose library of codes have been around for 20 years.


----------

